# Le tour de France 2010



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Je ne fais que suivre une proposition d'un éminent posteur...   



Dead head a dit:


> Quelle chance, oui ! On va enfin pouvoir entendre parler d'autre chose que du football Du tour de France, par exemple.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Super ! 



Nan j'déconne


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Petite question : le tour de France est-il déjà passé en Corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Petite question : le tour de France est-il déjà passé en Corse ?



Sais pas... Mais des grappes de connards bariolés en vélo qui prennent toute la route, c'est pas ça qui manque, en ce moment...


----------



## ÉB (23 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Petite question : le tour de France est-il déjà passé en Corse ?




Non, mais on en parle pour les prochains tours
Ce n'est pas difficile d'imaginer les problèmes d'organisations (logements, etc.). Il est probable que le tour y restera 2/3 jours quand cela arrivera.
Le problème, c'est les routes. Dur de mettre des côtes dès le début du tour et dur de passer par cette île au milieu de la course.

C'est sans doute la seule bonne raison qui me fera regarder de nouveau cette course à la TV. Jolis paysages en vue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Nan nan nan! Faut pas venir, c'est mal! 

Y'en a aussi des îles, sur le continent... Tiens ; l'Île de Ré, par exemple, ou l'Île de Sein, non ?...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Moi, je connais une petite terrasse bien sympa qui domine la baie d'Ajaccio... 


Je suis persuadé que son propriétaire se ferait un plaisir d'héberger qq _connards bariolés en vélo_  :love:


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Et puis franchement, avec un vélo électrique, la difficulté est de suite beaucoup plus abordable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je suis persuadé que son propriétaire se ferait un plaisir d'héberger qq _connards bariolés en vélo_  :love:



Oui... À la cave...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan! Faut pas venir, c'est mal!
> 
> Y'en a aussi des îles, sur le continent... Tiens ; l'Île de Ré, par exemple, ou l'Île de Sein, non ?...



Qui voit Sein voit son destin (et non son nichon).

Il y a quelque chose de géographiquement paradoxal à parler "d'île sur le continent", non ?  
Ou alors les îles fluviales peut-être ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose de géographiquement paradoxal à parler "d'île sur le continent", non ?



Nan... C'est vos îles à vous, les continentaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Petite question : le tour de France est-il déjà passé en Corse ?



Pourquoi ? Y a encore des gens qui vont en Corse ?
:rateau:




:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Y a encore des gens qui vont en Corse ?



Des qui sont pas invités, oui... Encore bien trop 

Mais là n'est pas le sujet, et je constate à nouveau avec effarement que les membres de la Horde© sont toujours prompts à dévier pour pourrir un honnête sujet


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

Tu sais bien que laHorde©, c'est rien que des déviants

Quant à l'honnêteté du sujet, tu aurais pu choisir mieux que le concours de dop  que le Tour de France...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quant à l'honnêteté du sujet, tu aurais pu choisir mieux que le concours de dop  que le Tour de France...



Mauvaise langue ! Cette année ils y vont à moteur.


Edit : A merde j'avais pas vu que nounours en parlait déjà ...


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et puis franchement, avec un vélo électrique, la difficulté est de suite beaucoup plus abordable.



Si tu rajoute l' EPO; c' est bon.

(Avec un peu de chance, on va se marrer comme pour la coupe du monde de football.)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

encore une fois ça va être l'EPO-pée du Tour de France


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Pet77, sors de ce corps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> encore une fois ça va être l'EPO-pée du Tour de France



Toi tu sors! Tu as encore bu du jus de P77 en cachette!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

/toasted  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /toasted  :love:


'Tain! mais t'es pas en train de tailler la bavette avec Stéphaaaaaaaaaanie Kiapavotépourmoi, toi ?!!?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi tu sors! Tu as encore bu du jus de P77 en cachette!



Profitez-en.
Après ce soir, je suis absent 15 jours minimum.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais là n'est pas le sujet, et je constate à nouveau avec effarement que les membres de la Horde© sont toujours prompts à dévier pour pourrir un honnête sujet



Tututu ! 
Ne met pas tout les glands dans le même panier. Moi, par exemple, je n'ai fais que rester dans le sujet.

Après s'il faut te donner raison, je peux très bien en sortir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance, on va se marrer comme pour la coupe du monde de football.



C'est sûr.

Tiens, je vois d'ici le discours que Roselyne va faire aux coureurs du Tour de France après la révélation du prochain scandale qui entachera cette course : "Ce sont vos gosses, nos enfants pour qui peut-être vous ne serez plus des héros. Les rêves de vos compagnes, de vos amis, de vos supporters que vous avez peut-être brisés. C'est l'image de la France que vous avez ternie. Pour beaucoup d'entre vous, c'est peut-être, et j'espère que non, votre dernier Tour de France. ».


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! mais t'es pas en train de tailler la bavette avec Stéphaaaaaaaaaanie Kiapavotépourmoi, toi ?!!?



Ouais t'as vu, personne ne m'en veut. Comprenne qui pourra.



Et sinon, les îles du continent c'est les îles avec des ponts (Ile de Ré, Noirmoutier... etc) ou encore celles qui sont si proches des grandes villes que ça en fait des quartiers de bobos (Ile d'Arz, Bréha, Porquerolles, etc...)

Les vraies îles, c'est loin (Ile d'Yeu, Ile de Sein, Hoëdic...) ça se mérite, c'est battu par les embruns et on y trouve plein de beaux pêcheurs très courageux. 

J'ai lu une thèse sur la notion d'insularité. Je la tiens à disposition des gens qu'ont pas bien bien compris ce que je dis là.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Ouais, et les îles avec une ambiance de feu, c'est le braises-île !
Samba !


----------



## jugnin (23 Juin 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Les vraies îles, c'est loin (Ile d'Yeu, Ile de Sein, Hoëdic...) ça se mérite, c'est battu par les embruns et on y trouve plein de beaux pêcheurs très courageux.



...et accessoirement, des hordes de cinglés avec des tronches à faire fuir un bataillon de nazis. 

Vous avez vu _Sheïtan_ ? Voilà, bienvenue chez stephanie.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ...et accessoirement, des hordes de cinglés avec des tronches à faire fuir un bataillon de nazis.
> 
> Vous avez vu _Sheïtan_ ? Voilà, bienvenue chez stephanie.



Voilà oui, "plein de beaux pêcheurs très courageux (surtout pile en bas de chez moi )" entre autres tronches plus burinées que nulle part ailleurs. Sheïtan au détour d'un joli vallon même dans une lumière incroyable, ça fout les jetons.

Je dis ça, surtout pas pour faire fuir les familles de gentils parigos qui viendraient éventuellement du 7 au 14 août...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2010)

burinées avec combien de i ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

Sûr qu'il va y avoir un traître pour dénoncer ceux qui pédalent vraiment


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et puis franchement, avec un vélo électrique, la difficulté est de suite beaucoup plus abordable.





Stargazer a dit:


> Mauvaise langue ! Cette année ils y vont à moteur.
> 
> 
> Edit : A merde j'avais pas vu que nounours en parlait déjà ...




Mais parlons-en !
J'attends avec impatience la commercialisation d'un tel système.
Léger, invisible, pratique et rapide

:style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Léger, invisible, pratique et rapide
> 
> :style:



En attendant, révise ta biochimie et ta biologie moléculaire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai lu une thèse sur la notion d'insularité. Je la tiens à disposition des gens qu'ont pas bien bien compris ce que je dis là.



Ah nan, pas besoin. 
Perso j'en ai une de thèse, sur les insulaires : c'est des gros cons. 

Je parle d'une longue pratique des réthais (oui, bon, dans les faits c'est plus vraiment une ile, mais ça reste un gros tas de connards posé sur l'océan) mais je repense surtout à une belle expérience de convivialité expérimentée sur l'ile d'Arz (Morbihan).

Le cadre : un mariage. (bon enfant et tout, on est resté dans notre coin, et on s'en est mis une sacrée belle d'ailleurs, mais sans emmerder le monde.)
18h : plus de keups.
Merde.

On part à deux au bistrot du coin pour en acheter histoire de pas être en rade tout le week end.

Entrée dans le bistrot : la dizaine de personnes présentes se retournent vers nous. Que des gueules cassées, fripées, genre sheïtan en effet. Mais l'air pas du tout aimable en plus. Je crois même avoir entendu le bruit d'un fusil à pompe qu'on arme, au moment ou on a passé le pas de la porte.

- "Bonjour, charmante autochtone, vous avez des cigarettes?"
- "Ouais..."
- "Ben... il nous en faudrait deux paquets, s'il vous plait".
- "Ici faut consommer pour avoir des cigarettes."
(échange de regards dubitatifs entre mon comparse et moi-même).
- "Bon, heu, ben... un demi s'il vous plait chère madame"
- "Ouais".
(Bruit de la pression qu'on sert, silence de mort dans l'estaminet. Je crois reconnaitre le son d'un couteau qu'on passe lentement sur une pierre à aiguiser)
- "Voilà, ça fait X francs".
- "Merci bien, accorte villageoise. Nous voudrions deux Camel avec ça, s'il vous plait".
- "Ah nan, ici c'est une consommation, un paquet de cigarettes. Si vous voulez deux Camel, faut boire deux bières".

:mouais:

Ben on n'a bu qu'une bière.
Vite.

Très très vite.

Et on est retourné au mariage sans se retourner.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

Quel dommage d'avoir ainsi manqué le coma éthylique et le bouche-à-bouche insulaire !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je parle d'une longue pratique des réthais ...



Tiens, à propos de Ré, j'ai un voisin qui cherche à vendre sa maison à BoisPlage : je te l'envoie ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

J'espère qu'ils sont pas passés chez Patochman.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

Quelques uns dans ce fils sont en effet passés. Mais ils étaient invités... Autant te dire que t'es pas près de joindre le club, merdouillon ; même après un bizutage "musclé"... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, à propos de Ré, j'ai un voisin qui cherche à vendre sa maison à BoisPlage : je te l'envoie ?


S'il vend pas 100 000&#8364; au-dessus du prix, je prends.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En attendant, révise ta biochimie et ta biologie moléculaire !





Non aux produits stupéfiants !! 

Oui aux mécaniques stupéfiantes !! :love:


----------



## boodou (25 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'en ai une de thèse, sur les insulaires : c'est des gros cons.



J'habite en Ile-de-France, suis-je concerné ? :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (25 Juin 2010)

Oui !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> c'est des gros cons.



Je m'insurge contre cette remarque ostensiblement discriminatoire.
Il est tout a fait loisible au con qui le souhaite de prendre soin de son petit corps et de rester svelte.


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah nan, pas besoin.
> Perso j'en ai une de thèse, sur les insulaires : c'est des gros cons.
> 
> Je parle d'une longue pratique des réthais (oui, bon, dans les faits c'est plus vraiment une ile, mais ça reste un gros tas de connards posé sur l'océan) mais je repense surtout à une belle expérience de convivialité expérimentée sur l'ile d'Arz (Morbihan).
> ...



Tu racontes bien les histoires Bobby, et je saisis toute l'authenticité de ton récit.
Cette malheureuse rencontre aurait tout autant pu avoir lieu là juste en bas, dans ce troquet -de fachos- nommé le Fou-Quai (quelle remarquable astuce sémantique...).

Ce qui pose problème est qu'en grattant un peu, en restant là quelque temps, tu réalises que pour certains, ce n'est pas _être_ con mais simplement _jouer_ au con.
Reste que c'est très peu accueillant et tout à fait antipathique. 
Quant à tenter de deviner qui joue de qui est _réellement_ un p'tit trou du cul, c'est épuisant et de toute façon personne n'a que ça à fout'.

Alors ouais je crois que vivre ici, c'est chercher. 
Chercher des p'tites perles parmi un gros tas d'cons.


Tiens, l'autre jour, j'ai pris en stop des randonneurs qui, après une longue journée sur le sentier des douaniers, ne se sentaient pas la force pour les 6 km qui les séparaient du port.
Dans l'auto, au beau milieu d'un échange sur divers banalités :


L'autre - Mais dis-moi, les gens d'ici sont des gros cons, non ?
Moi - Gloups.


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Tiens, l'autre jour, j'ai pris en stop des randonneurs qui, après une longue journée sur le sentier des douaniers, ne se sentaient pas la force pour les 6 km qui les séparaient du port.
> Dans l'auto, au beau milieu d'un échange sur divers banalités :
> 
> 
> ...



Tu savais pas qu'il faisait de la rando le bobby ?


----------



## yret (30 Juin 2010)

Et question Tour de France ?

Contador, Basso ou autre ?


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)

Cancellara ou plutôt, son vélo, peut importe qui pédale.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2010)

Nan mais... on s'en branle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais... on s'en branle.


 
Hum...
Bobby, tes pratiques solitaires devant la vision de corps en sueur moulés dans du lycra me semblent tout de même un peu hors charte.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Lance Armstrong a déclaré que ce serait le dernier tour de France.
Il s'est aussitôt repris : ce sera SON dernier tour de France.
Bien sûr.
Ah ah ah. Lapsus !

Hé hé hé.
J'adore.
Avec un égo comme ça, il va pouvoir se recycler dans le football après, l'équipe de France est faite pour lui.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Les vrais chiffres du dopage sur le tour de france (et bien d'autres&#8230

À quand le maillot transparent ?!


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> 
> Tiens, je vois d'ici le discours que Roselyne va faire aux coureurs du Tour de France après la révélation du prochain scandale qui entachera cette course : "Ce sont vos gosses, nos enfants pour qui peut-être vous ne serez plus des héros. Les rêves de vos compagnes, de vos amis, de vos supporters que vous avez peut-être brisés. C'est l'image de la France que vous avez ternie. Pour beaucoup d'entre vous, c'est peut-être, et j'espère que non, votre dernier Tour de France. ».


 
n'empeche tous c sportif ki se droguent c 1 bon exemple pour les drogué ki font pas de sport


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

yret a dit:


> Et question Tour de France ?
> 
> Contador, Basso ou autre ?



Ta Mémé ?...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Petite question : le tour de France est-il déjà passé en Corse ?


Non pour ça il faut attendre 2013


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2011)

C'est Patoch qui va être ravi, je le sens.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est Patoch qui va être ravi, je le sens.



moi j'y vais en 2012 en corse 

mais c'est comme le dopage dans le vélo, tout le monde s'en fout


----------

